# Well, Yeh...



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...that'll work too :blink:

(Not my furniture. Word of honour!)


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Wonder what the thinking there was? Should have at least put some stain on the raw edges. LOL.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

lmao...one of my reno jobs,,where'd ya get it...lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry 'BC', I always clear my cache when I finish doing my daily 'net roundup...now I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

That does increase the swivel range!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your remodel came back to haunt you Dan...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This looks like a pissed off husband with a naggy spouse demanding he make a TV stand, once to many times. I foresee a divorce in someone's future.


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

Wonder what the thinking there was?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...for every problem there is a solution...

At the least should have jig-sawed a cutout on the left side so the TV could be centered...:moil::haha:


----------

